# Magic: Schadsoftware lässt CPUs rasend schnell altern



## Gast1669461003 (25. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Magic: Schadsoftware lässt CPUs rasend schnell altern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Magic: Schadsoftware lässt CPUs rasend schnell altern


----------



## Phone (25. Oktober 2015)

Software die die Welt nicht braucht....Der ein oder andere mag jetzt sagen das man sie im Krieg und co. verwenden kann aber wir alle wissen worauf es hinausläuft...

Der Verbraucher wird die Arschkarte haben und darf sich bald nach 3 Jahren eine neue CPU/Grafikkarte oder Handy kaufen.
Bei Smartphones sind die meisten eh schon so verstrahlt und machen es.
Als ob wir nicht schon genug Elektroschrott hätten nein wir beschleunigen das ganze einfach noch einmal...
Für mich wäre das Beschädigung meines Eigentums sollte irgend ein Hersteller ein Update durchführen oder die Software mit einem Timer schon  vorab installiert haben also direkt im Betriebssystem.
Sollte das rauskommen können sich  die Hersteller auf saftige Strafen freuen.


----------



## Orzhov (25. Oktober 2015)

Eine kleine Büchse der Pandora also.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Wer überhaupt mit so einer Intention so etwas entwickelt ist krank. Weil die Gefahr, daß es mißbraucht wird ist extrem hoch.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Oktober 2015)

Klingt nach einer der besten Erfindungen der Menschheit gleich nach Landminen und ABC-Waffen.


----------



## battschack (25. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer überhaupt mit so einer Intention so etwas entwickelt ist krank. Weil die Gefahr, daß es mißbraucht wird ist extrem hoch.



So ist es... So gut wie von jeder seite wird sowas sicherlich mißbraucht >_>


----------



## Aenimus (25. Oktober 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Klingt nach einer der besten Erfindungen der Menschheit gleich nach Landminen und ABC-Waffen.



...und Helene Fischer.


----------



## Orzhov (25. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wer überhaupt mit so einer Intention so etwas entwickelt ist krank. Weil die Gefahr, daß es mißbraucht wird ist extrem hoch.



Genau solche Dinge sollten bestenfalls nur in unterirdischen Laboren existieren und am besten von Soldaten aus diversen Ländern bewacht werden.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Überhaupt auf solche Ideen zu kommen ist imho...... *zensiert*.


----------



## battschack (25. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Genau solche Dinge sollten bestenfalls nur in unterirdischen Laboren existieren und am besten von Soldaten aus diversen Ländern bewacht werden.




Sowas sollte es garnicht geben 

Besten wachen bringen nix weil irgendwie findet alles immer einen weg nach draußen wenn es gebraucht wird und viel geld im spiel ist^^


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2015)

In einer Welt die jetzt schon voll von Computern gesteuert wird ein richtiges Horrorszenario was damit alles machbar ist.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2015)

Die Software gibts doch schon bestimmt seit 2010 in den internen code eingebaut der rechnet einfach ein bestimmte laufzeit in stunden und dann killt er mit einen stromstoss einen vram oder einen elko

Mein Pc mit 2008 Bauteilen den ich als Medien PC nutze läuft immer noch während ein Pc den ich damals 2011 gekauft habe ich das mainboard 3 monate nach garantie ende und die grafikarte 6 monate nach garantie ende neu kaufen musste.


----------



## Angie2012 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich möchte mal wissen wie man sich selbst als Professor bezeichen kann wenn man was entwickelt, was nicht zum Vorteil sondern eher zum Nachteil gedacht ist.

Etwas zu erforschen oder gar zu entwicklen womit man ganz gewaltig viel schaden machen kann und es dann vielleicht noch mit Stolz der Welt präsentiert, der hat irgendwo den Sinn seiner Berufung nicht verstanden .

Sollte man als Proffessor nicht was entwickeln was zur Bereicherung oder als technologischer Gewinn gedacht ist , entwicklen?


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2015)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal wissen wie man sich selbst als Professor bezeichen kann wenn man was entwickelt, was nicht zum Vorteil sondern eher zum Nachteil gedacht ist.
> 
> Etwas zu erforschen oder gar zu entwicklen womit man ganz gewaltig viel schaden machen kann und es dann vielleicht noch mit Stolz der Welt präsentiert, der hat irgendwo den Sinn seiner Berufung nicht verstanden .
> 
> Sollte man als Proffessor nicht was entwickeln was zur Bereicherung oder als technologischer Gewinn gedacht ist , entwicklen?



Was meinst du denn wer die Atombombe entwickelt hat, oder Chemie und Bio Waffen oder alles andere was Menschen umbringt. Das waren bestimmt keine Verkäuferinnen die ihren harten 8 Stunden Tag haben, nein das waren sogenannte Hochgebildete  Doktoren und Professoren.


----------



## Dai-shi (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt ... Endlich haben wir eine wirkungsvolle Waffe gegen Skynet


----------



## Angie2012 (25. Oktober 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Was meinst du denn wer die Atombombe entwickelt hat, oder Chemie und Bio Waffen oder alles andere was Menschen umbringt. Das waren bestimmt keine Verkäuferinnen die ihren harten 8 Stunden Tag haben, nein das waren sogenannte Hochgebildete  Doktoren und Professoren.



Wenn schon Verkäufer !  mit "er" am Ende. 
Bei mir sind es jedoch fast täglich 10  Stunden in der Kaufhalle.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Oktober 2015)

Na toll :< Also werden dann irgendwelche Geräte in Zukunft noch schneller kaputt gehen.


----------



## battschack (25. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Na toll :< Also werden dann irgendwelche Geräte in Zukunft noch schneller kaputt gehen.


Kurz vor garanti ende einfach selber benutzen xD


----------



## Malifurion (25. Oktober 2015)

Der Bericht hört sich irgendwie "zu" positiv an, als das was es ist. Das gleicht nämlich eher der Entdeckung der Atombombe im Bits & Bytes Bereich. Was zum Henker denken sich diese Professoren denn nur?


----------



## Orzhov (25. Oktober 2015)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Der Bericht hört sich irgendwie "zu" positiv an, als das was es ist. Das gleicht nämlich eher der Entdeckung der Atombombe im Bits & Bytes Bereich. Was zum Henker denken sich diese Professoren denn nur?



Die denken an das Geld das sie von Apple und co für ihre Entdeckung bekommen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Oktober 2015)

Ich schätze mal, dass wir das früher oder später in abgeschwächter Form in unseren Endgeräten wiederfinden werden.


----------



## battschack (25. Oktober 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass wir das früher oder später in abgeschwächter Form in unseren Endgeräten wiederfinden werden.


Dann bin ich mit Die ersten der sowas auch nimmt fur neue ersatz Geräte. .. auftauchen wird das tool sowieso irgendwann


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die denken an das Geld das sie von Apple und co für ihre Entdeckung bekommen.



In diesem Fall bekommen sie gar nichts für ihre Erfindung/Entdeckung, da sie Angestellte der Uni sind und alles was sie da erforschen geht an den Arbeitgeber, also die Uni.


----------



## DerGepard (25. Oktober 2015)

Phone schrieb:


> Software die die Welt nicht braucht....Der ein oder andere mag jetzt sagen das man sie im Krieg und co. verwenden kann aber wir alle wissen worauf es hinausläuft...
> 
> Der Verbraucher wird die Arschkarte haben und darf sich bald nach 3 Jahren eine neue CPU/Grafikkarte oder Handy kaufen.
> Bei Smartphones sind die meisten eh schon so verstrahlt und machen es.
> ...



Nach derzeitigen Deutschen Recht wäre damit zu rechnen. Sollten sich jedoch die Freihandelsabkommen durchsetzen, könnten damit verbundene Richterliche Entscheidungen und Titel aushebeln lassen. Nach wie vor stehen ja bereits jetzt einige Internationale Unternehmen unter dem Verdacht, Sollbruchstellen in Geräte einzubauen. Bisherige Untersuchgunen waren zwar erfolglos, sollten sie jedoch einstmals erfolgreich sein, kannst du dir sicher sien das als Folge davon Unternehmen versuchen werden deutsches oder europäisches Recht auszuhebeln. Glücklicherweise wurden bereits die AGB in der Vergangenheit weitgehendst entschärft.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage ist nicht ob TTIP kommt sondern nur wann.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht ob TTIP kommt sondern nur wann.


nein. die frage ist, in welcher form.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2015)

Sicher nicht zu unserem Vorteil. Zumindestens in Großteilen nicht.


----------



## tc300 (26. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Überhaupt auf solche Ideen zu kommen ist imho...... *zensiert*.



Gerade auch auf solche Ideen zu kommen ist ein wichtiger Teil der Forschung, denn nur dadurch, dass solche Schwachstellen entdeckt, publizert und untersucht werden, kann Missbrauch verhindert werden. Oder wäre es Dir lieber, wenn ein großer Chiphersteller das hinter verschlossenen Türen entdeckt hätte?


----------



## BiJay (26. Oktober 2015)

Keiner spricht den letzten Satz der News an oder liest man heute nicht mehr so weit?



> Gleichzeitig seien durch invertierte Aktivitätsmuster auch gegenteilige Effekte zur Regenerierung von Prozessoren möglich, heißt es.



Diese Forschung scheint also auch eine positive Seite zu haben. Und möglicherweise ist diese Methode auch patchbar, sodass es vielleicht besser ist, dass sie öffentlich bekannt wird.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habs gelesen. Daran haben aber die entscheidenden Stellen kein Interesse. Aber im Gegenteil. Stichwort geplante Obsolenz.


----------



## Orzhov (26. Oktober 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Keiner spricht den letzten Satz der News an oder liest man heute nicht mehr so weit?
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Forschung scheint also auch eine positive Seite zu haben. Und möglicherweise ist diese Methode auch patchbar, sodass es vielleicht besser ist, dass sie öffentlich bekannt wird.



Die Forschung an atomarer Energie hatte auch seine positiven Seiten.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Oktober 2015)

Die imho wichtigste Aussage am Schluss wird leider nur kurz ausgeführt:



			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> Man könne eine solche Attacke aber erkennen und dann ein invertiertes Aktivitätsmuster in den Prozessor schicken. _"Damit lässt sich ein gestresster Prozessor um bis zu 90 Prozent regenerieren"_, sagt Kanuparthi. Es gibt also auch für Prozessoren so etwas wie ein Katerfrühstück.



Dann hört es sich m. E. schon nicht mehr ganz so schlimm an.


----------



## BiJay (26. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich habs gelesen. Daran haben aber die entscheidenden Stellen kein Interesse. Aber im Gegenteil. Stichwort geplante Obsolenz.


Falls die Hersteller wiklich Obsoleszenz planen, dann brauchen sie sicherlich keine Schadsoftware und können das in der Hardware verankern. Außerdem ist mir ein Intel Prozessor noch nie kaputt gegangen. Ich denke da setzt man eher darauf, dass man aller paar Jahre leistungsfähigere Modelle rausbringt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2015)

Angie2012 schrieb:


> Sollte man als Proffessor nicht was entwickeln was zur Bereicherung oder als technologischer Gewinn gedacht ist , entwicklen?



Haben sie doch: wenn die Hersteller das als Update einspielen, müssen wir schneller neue Geräte kaufen, und wie Ökonomen nicht müde werden zu wiederholen, steigt durch sinnlosen Konsum unser Lebensstandard. Es gibt ja immer noch Leute, die ihr iPhone länger als zwei Jahre benutzen - diesen Wirtschaftsschädlingen wird dann endlich das Handwerk gelegt!


----------



## Worrel (26. Oktober 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Forschung an atomarer Energie hatte auch seine positiven Seiten.


Aber zu welchem Preis? Mit dem Atommüll, den wir in den letzten hundert Jahren produziert haben, werden noch etliche Generationen nach uns sich beschäftigen müssen. Und zwar nicht 5 oder hundert, sondern tausende.

Der radioaktive Abfallstoff Pu 239 wird beispielsweise in Wikipedia mit einer Halbwertszeit von 24.000 Jahren benannt. Das sind Pi mal Daumen 1.000 menschliche Generationen, sprich:

Dein 
Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-Urenkel
wird erst erleben, wie sich die Strahlung dieses Abfalls *halbiert*.
Nach weiteren 1.000 Generationen (also nochmal die ganzen Ur-s) ist noch ein Viertel der Strahlung übrig.

Quizfrage: Bis zu welcher Generation kannst du einen Verwandten mit Namen benennen?

Statistisch gesehen passiert scheinbar jede Generation ein *richtig schlimmes *Reaktor Unglück (INES 6-7), bei dem die einzige Lösung mehr oder weniger darin besteht, solange Beton draufzukippen, bis nix mehr durchstrahlt und dann alle paar Jahrzehnte  die Schicht zu erneuern/auszubessern und zu warten, bis die mehreren 1.000 Generationen abgelaufen sind.
Der Reaktor von Tschernobyl wird zB mit einem neuen Sarkophag versehen, der 2017 fertiggestellt werden wird. Dieser hält dann voraussichtlich ganze 100 Jahre ... 

Anschauliches Beispiel:
Wenn vor 130.000 Jahren (älteste Neandertaler Fossilien) so ein radioaktiver Müll entstanden wäre, wäre heute - sprich: nahezu eine komplette zivilisatorische Entwicklung der Menschheit später - immer noch eine Reststrahlung von 3 Prozent über.

Von 130.000 Jahre altem Atommüll!


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2015)

Naja die Alternative wären Gas und Kohle Kraftwerke gewesen wo jetzt schon die Resourcen knapp werden.

Öko Energie sieht auf dem Papier nett aus aber kann keine Großstädte und Industrieparks stabil betreiben


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Von 130.000 Jahre altem Atommüll!



Keine Sorge, bis dahin hat sich die Menscheit sehr wahrscheinlich schon selbst vernichtet, und es ist niemand mehr da, der vor dem Atommüll Angst haben müsste


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dein
> Ur-Ur-Ur-Ur-....................



Hat doch für einige dauer studierende und Taxifahrer ohne wirklichen Lebenssinn auch was gutes gehabt. Ohne diese ganze damalige (und auch jetzt) Atom Diskussion gäbe es die Grünen nicht.  (den Sarkasmus daraus kann sich jeder selbst bilden)


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Öko Energie sieht auf dem Papier nett aus aber kann keine Großstädte und Industrieparks stabil betreiben


Gibt ja auch noch andere Energiequellen - zB kann man mit diesen Magnetmotoren doch bestimmt irgendwie Energie produzieren.
Auch viele der täglichen Bewegungsabläufe könnte man bestimmt zur Energiegewinnung nutzen - zB flächendeckend Dynamos an Einkaufs- und Kinderwagen pappen.



Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, bis dahin hat sich die Menscheit sehr wahrscheinlich schon selbst vernichtet, und es ist niemand mehr da, der vor dem Atommüll Angst haben müsste


Aha. Und deshalb sollten wir also keinen Pfifferling auf die Umwelt geben, damit das möglichst noch schneller der Fall ist? *Sehr *sinnvoll, doch *wirklich*.

Bei entsprechend großem Blickwinkel ist natürlich alles egal - wenn in 2 Milliarden Jahren die Temperatur auf der Erdoberfläche um 100°C gestiegen ist, ist es sowieso mit dem menschlichen Leben auf der Erde vorbei, aber wir könnten uns doch wenigstens in dem überschaubaren "kleinen" Zeitfenster von 100.000 Jahren verantwortungsvoll verhalten und uns bemühen, keinen kompletten Saustall für unsere Kinder, Enkel etc zu hinterlassen.


----------



## selince (27. Oktober 2015)

Oh man Darauf haben doch Unternehmen gewartet.Ihr glaub doch nicht das es irgendwie Positiv genutzt wird? Geld regiert die Welt und dadurch können Hersteller sehr gut Umsatz generieren.Sollte z.b. Intel irgendwann mal ein Monopol haben, können sie dadurch sogar selbst bestimmen wann Geld gedruckt wird.Lasst doch mal die Software in angeblich falsche Hände geraten..


----------

